# Kelty or Tough Traveller?



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

I have a chance to buy a Tough Traveller Stallion secondhand. One friend who has a Kelty, though, insists I should try to find a Kelty on EBay.

I already have an ABC (Kozy), I've been experimenting w/ home made wraps and pouches, and I have several ring slings.

DD likes to be up high on my back where she can see, but when I do high ties w/ the Kozy my back starts to ache in short order, and it's so HOT that I though something that doesn't have us physically touching over extensive parts of our bodies might be a nice change.

And we use the bus a lot which makes a stroller impractical because you have to collapse it down to take it on. Plus I like that DD is up away from the street, the street is so hot...

So do you have any other structured backpack recommendations, if not one of these? What are the strong points of each? Will I actually be able to find a Kelty in good condition on Ebay for under a hundred bucks?


----------



## Lisa Lubner (Feb 27, 2004)

i have a kelty pack that is about 3 years old now... it is still in perfect condition, as is the little diaperbag/backpack that zips off of it (i've been using it as my day to day diaper bag for all three years). we only use it for hiking etc... but we've been able to use it for that purpose for hours at a time. i'm thinking about picking up one of their strollers too! (mmmm, wouldn't that be nice!)

i have seen the kelty backpacks on ebay... last i checked there were plenty, and based on the fact that mine is still in perfect condition after a few years, i'm assuming that the ones on ebay are likely to be in fine shape.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Took me alittle while to get used to carrying a kid on my back but now that I am I just love my Kelty.

Last fall I hiked 6 miles over a nasty trail carring a 20+lb child plus a picnic and our coats. I had no problems and had never carried a child over any kind of a trail like that.

Kelty are very well made, and wear well.

I bought mine brand new off of E-bay for $100 4 years ago.


----------



## Taosmama (May 2, 2002)

We have 2 Tough Travelers - the model is the one right below the Stallion, I think it's the Child Carrier? One of ours was given to us by my friend who used it for her son, and we've used it with our 3 year old - it's 8 years old! We recently bought the second one new, for me and dd. I looked at the Kelty's which are pretty flashy, but honestly, the Tough Traveler was SO much more comfortable for me. (and super-light!) Beware, tho', the Stallion is made for people 5' 4" and up - that model was too big for me, I'm 5' 3 1/2". We do a lot of hiking, snow-shoeing, and back-country skiing with the kids and get a lot of use out of our packs. The kids really like being in them as well.

Try both on before you buy, it's really a comfort issue!


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

I think I'll take that suggestion to try them on. I can borrow my friend's to try on, and the lady w/ the tough traveller will probably let me give it a test run...


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

We just bought a Madden backpack!







I'm so excited. We'll get it Monday. I've tried them on in the stores, compared to the Kelty and we like it better. Not as bulky, imo. DS is closer to us where the Kelty he seemed kind of stuffed down in the pack.

http://www.gearreview.com/kidcarrier.asp

From what I understand, Madden was a Colorado based company, recently bought out from a European company.... we got it for about $150 shipped.... good deal!!! If you want to know where we bought it, let me know, I'll have to find out from dh.

Also, I think the Deuter backpacks look interesting. They have a high back, which I think would be nice if ds fell asleep. But too pricey since we got such a good deal on the Madden. Deuter has a great line of packs.

http://www.childcarriers.com/deuter-kid-comfort-3.shtml

I also have an Ergo carrier. Its great for around town and short hikes but wears on my arms after awhile. But still, we plan to use it eventually again (once the baby is older) with ds #1 in the Madden, and ds #2 in the Ergo.










Edited to add: FWIW, Dh told me the Madden recently (not sure of issue date) got Backpacker's Editors Choice award for child carriers....


----------



## Baby Hopes (Jul 15, 2004)

The Madden Mountaineerng Caravan is supposed to be one of the best and most comfortable carriers out there. (2003 version.) _Not sure about the whole Sherpa Rumba that has replaced it._ I spent a lot of time online searching and hunting for what would work for us.

We live in Europe and spend a lot of time hiking on our days off. So, I wanted something that Sarrah could sit in for long periods of time and be cool and comfortable. We ended up choosing the Deuter Kid Comfort III. Partially because the Madden wasn't available to try on and it was our runner up choice. The Deuter is super comfortable and both my husband (6'2") and I (5'7") can wear it easily. Sarrah loves being in it.

The only thing I wish it had that the madden has is stirrups for DD's feet. I am, as we speak, trying to come up with my own stirrup design to improvise. lol.


----------



## ggma (Apr 20, 2004)

I also have an Ergo carrier. Its great for around town and short hikes but wears on my arms after awhile. But still, we plan to use it eventually again (once the baby is older) with ds #1 in the Madden, and ds #2 in the Ergo.

Could you tell me a bit more about the Ergo? We have a mile and a half loop out back with hills that I love to walk ds on. Kelty front pack is no longer working at 20 lbs. Hurts my back big time. Thought that a lighter looking backpack might be the key? Ergo or Sutemi are all that I've come up with so far. How does it wear on your arms? Thanks!


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ggma*
Ergo or Sutemi are all that I've come up with so far. How does it wear on your arms? Thanks!

Okay - there are great things about the Ergo. I love how compact it is. I easily can pack it for travel, throw it in the diaper bag, stick it in the stroller, etc. We have used the Ergo in Colorado for hiking with ds when he was about 16 months and we hiked for about 6 miles. It works. The fact that there is a flap that you can pull up to support their head if they fall asleep is GREAT.

What I didn't like - it did wear on my arms. Call me spoiled, but I am use to the quality internal frame backpack carriers and the comfortable fit and support of those carriers. A good kid backpack carrier is so, so comfy. They also sit higher on your back, which I find more comfortable.

BUT, I don't regret buying the Ergo at all. It has its place. If you are planning short hikes and such, I think you will find it useful. I think they have pretty good resale value too so you can always try it out and sell it if it doesn't work for you.

Clear as mud, I know. Sorry! : )


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

If you want somethiing soft and body-hugging, go w/ an ABC like the Kozy. That's what I use now as my primary carrier. I'm looking for something for those REALLY long hauls on hot days, hence that this thread was talking about structured frame backpack carriers and comparisons between them.


----------



## hrheka (Feb 12, 2004)

I have an Ergo and I love it. Its my primary carrier though I have an ABC, sling, two wraps & a frame carrier. I live in NYC and have no car so I walk everywhere and carry a lot of stuff while doing so. My daughter is 14 months & 22 pounds.

The things i like about it are as follows:
-Its very comfy, once I found the right spot for the waist band all of her weight is supported by my hips, I feel very little on my shoulders
-Its very secure, while I love my wrap carriers if I'm carrying two bags of food and cat litter home I need something I don't have to adjust once its on
-its very close fitting, in tight NYC shops thats essential
-Isadora loves it, she grabs it in the morning and starts saying "back, back"
-i can also wear it on my front, sometimes its nice for extra cuddling or I find she sleeps better on my front

It can get a bit hot in the summer because its close fitting though the past few days I've been wearing it a little looser, it pulls my shoulders a little more but gives me a little more circulation. The only other thing I don't like is totally superficial, the waist strap is very narrow in front and it pinches my belly in and makes me look a bit more rolly-polly than I actually am.

Sorry to babble so I just really love my ergo!


----------

